# Thc Honey



## tokensmoke (May 14, 2007)

Easy to do, its just THC off any tree that you choose turned into a syrupy form. This can be added to a bowl, to curing bud, or ate out of a spoon.

~Step 1~
Take a PVC pipe about 6 inches long. Make sure it isnt too big in diameter or else you will have to use a lot of tree. Now take two end caps (one for each end) and drill one small hole in one cap and drill seven small holes in the other cap. Attach the seven holed cap to the pipe. This is the bottom of the pipe. Fill the pipe with tree not exactly to the top but fill it up. Place the one holed cap on the open end of the pipe.

~Step 2~
Now, take one of those cans of butane that you fill butane lighters with(I will explain why the use of butane is needed) And place the nozzle in the hole of the TOP cap. Make sure you have a jar or something under the pipe end. Push it in dispersing the butane into the pipe, hold this for about ten minutes. 
There will be a clear sometimes golden colored liquid draining from the seven holes into the container. 

~Step 3~ IMPORTANT
Take your cantainer full of liquid, trash the tree, it isnt smokeable anymore. Anyways, take the container and run EXTREMELY HOT WATER around the sides of the container for about 5-10 minutes to evaporate the butane, making the liquid like a syrup and tadaa!

EXPLANATION ON BUTANE
Butane is used because unlike water, it does not dissolve the plant tissue or "eat" the THC, now I know it doesn't sound safe but if you do the hot water thing and your smart you will know that butane evaporates easily when exposed to heat. If you want to test this, then leave a butane lighter "crack lighter" in the sun, whatch what happens.

Have fun. 

TNS


----------



## tokensmoke (May 17, 2007)

Me and some buds did it once or twice, and I would like to say, the green that goes into making the honey doesnt have to be trashed, you can just pu honey on it an smoke it but it wont make you as high even though the goney is pure resin. But adding it to a bowl of some good tree, will get you f'ed upman. Thanks for the reply by the way.


----------



## stoner_kiddie (May 24, 2007)

I've gotta try this man...can u use trimmings or does it gotta be bud? (hate trashing a nice firm bud)


----------



## midgradeindasouth (May 24, 2007)

yeah Video man made a thread on how to do this awhile back.

I want to try it but probably not this grow.
I want to do the tincture thc with some smaller buds and make hash with my clippings.

I will be 5 weeks in flower next Monday.
I still got another 3-4 weeks though.


----------



## smokebigbudz (May 24, 2007)

hey guys good post but try running butane throuch it twice, it abstracts more thc...be easy andsmoke one ohhh so greeezzzy.


----------



## smokebigbudz (May 24, 2007)

Hey guys another good idea is to make honey buds, after abstracting and the honey oil is still evaporating the butane, you can dip fresh crystally buds into the honey to coat it with thc oil, thus having thc oil covered buds that get you blazed before you exhale, be easy my low rider buddies


----------



## mogie (May 24, 2007)

https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=422
https://www.rollitup.org/view.php?pg=faq&cmd=article&id=652


----------



## tokensmoke (May 24, 2007)

Any part of the plant with any thc content at all can be used, running butane twice does collent more thc, dipping buds in the oil makes them one hitta quitta buds, and mogie, i didnt realize those were there. SORRY!


----------



## test_pilot (May 24, 2007)

tokensmoke said:


> Easy to do, its just THC off any tree that you choose turned into a syrupy form. This can be added to a bowl, to curing bud, or ate out of a spoon.
> 
> ~Step 1~
> Take a PVC pipe about 6 inches long. Make sure it isnt too big in diameter or else you will have to use a lot of tree. Now take two end caps (one for each end) and drill one small hole in one cap and drill seven small holes in the other cap. Attach the seven holed cap to the pipe. This is the bottom of the pipe. Fill the pipe with tree not exactly to the top but fill it up. Place the one holed cap on the open end of the pipe.
> ...


youtube has a realy good videoof this and a couple other ways


----------

